# asking questions



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this the way to post a question to the room. I am looking for the address or ph.# for old out of print cookbooks,in particular a HP book on baking.I lost mine during a move and I collected the set years ago.I'll be watching for a answer.A e-mail would be great. Thanks...cookie


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Try eBay.....or do a search of the titles on amazon...it's a start!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Cookie Jim --

This forum is mostly for new members to introduce themselves. (Welcome! )

You're actually more likely to get an answer if you post your question on the appropriate forum, in this case maybe Pastry and Baking General or Cook Book Reviews.

All that said, have a look at Powell's Books - Used, New, and Out of Print, 
or Alibris: Used Books, Used Textbooks, Rare & Out-of-Print Books 
or http://www.bookcloseouts.com 
or Strand Bookstore: Home of 18 miles of New, Used, Rare and Out of Print Books 
or Used Books, Textbooks, Rare Books, and Out of Print Books at Biblio. Those are just a few of the used/out-of-print book sites I'm familiar with. And, of course, it can never hurt to look at Amazon.com.

And the next time you have a specific question, go first to the ChefTalk Forums homepage and scroll down until you find the category that makes the most sense. We're a friendly bunch, and if we see a question, we try to help!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll move this to the cookbook forum.


----------

